# My CLS Bag



## Wild_Weasel (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally got my Ricky Rescue Bag put together for Afghanistan.





Surplus M-3 Bag.  I see firsthand now that these bags are not much on organization.




M-3 Bag Open




Main Pouch: Blizzard Survival Blanket, SAM Splint, CPR Pocket Mask, 6” Elastic Bandage, Israeli Abdominal Combat Dressing, BP Cuff, HyFin Chest Seal, Asherman Chest Seal




Pocket: Stethoscope and Quick Reference Card




Pouch #2:  Tape, x3 Triangular Dressing, x4 Nitrile Gloves, Nasal Pharyngeal Airway 28 FR, x2 14 GA Decompression Catheters, x6 Alcohol Pads, x2 Eye Shields, Trauma Shears, x2 Bite Sticks, x2 Disposable Pen Lights




Pouch #1:  x2 6” Israeli Combat Dressing, x2 CAT Tourniquets, x2 Compressed Gauze, x2 Combat Gauze, Strap Cutter, x2 Nitrile gloves

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 29, 2010)

wow dude a littmann in your CLS! Pretty high speed, but maybe overboard.

I am just a civilian Paramedic now, but I was a 20 year old infantryman and my squads CLS in 2001, right after 9/11. 
I can tell you the stuff that I used the most in an infantry platoon was foot stuff, followed by heat causalities. I used a lot of mole skin, anti-fungal powder, band-aids, and 800mg Motrin. I also carried 2 IV bags taped together as a kit with 18G setup. I used all that stuff the most.

BUT.... I did not get into any heavy combat I was mainly on peace keeping missions overseas and in and out of hostile fire zones.

EDIT: not sure what your quick reference card is BUT CARRY A 9 LINE MEDEVAC CHEAT CARD! really important.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you going to have access to resupply, to restock some of that, if you use it?


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Jun 29, 2010)

Schulz,

Yes that is a 9 LINE MEDVAC CHEAT CARD, as for the Littmann stethoscope, after 30 years on the flight line my ears need all the help they can get.

Emt.dan,

As a civilian contractor we are responsible for supplying our own gear, including medical supplies.  I also had to buy an IFAK off eBay for use here.  In the event that I was to use any of my supplies an aid station or medic would more than likely resupply me.  

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 29, 2010)

Wild_Weasel said:


> Schulz,
> 
> Yes that is a 9 LINE MEDVAC CHEAT CARD, as for the Littmann stethoscope, after 30 years on the flight line my ears need all the help they can get.
> 
> ...



Who are you working for where you buy your own supplies??? 

Plus every NATO and DoD contractor (the company, not employee) must supply Role 1 capability since the military no longer does this except for life, limb or eyesight unless you are at a FOB, then they cut you some slack.

I have been overseas contracting for many years and never purchased my own gear. And what base are you at?


----------



## Outworld (Jul 1, 2010)

Where is your Duct Tape? And I would lose the disposable penlights and replace them with small AAA lights like Mag, Pelican or Swiss Army make. Disposable penlights are unreliable and not briht enough for much.


----------



## Lima-Charlie (Jul 1, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> who are you working for where you buy your own supplies???
> 
> Plus every nato and dod contractor (the company, not employee) must supply role 1 capability since the military no longer does this except for life, limb or eyesight unless you are at a fob, then they cut you some slack.
> 
> I have been overseas contracting for many years and never purchased my own gear.



+1.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

Other than life, limb, or sight contractors are on their own.  For medical beyond that we have to travel to Kuwait an see a civilian doctor, a 3 or 4 day process.  However, retired US military can still get full medical services here.  During pre-deployment training we where issued one empty compass/field dressing case, that’s it.  I bought my own IFAK off eBay and restocked it and finagled my way into a Combat Lifesaver course.  While active duty I was an NR EMT-A but that has long since lapsed.  Fortunately, there was an EMT-B course available here that I’m taking advantage of and so far it turning out to be a great review, given my past experience.  The CLS Bag I put together on my own dime.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 1, 2010)

Do Combat Life Savers not give IV's anymore? Why do you not have atleast 1 bag of fluid and a setup for it?


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Jul 1, 2010)

The new –C curriculum released in 2009 dropped IV therapy, which in my opinion brings it more into line with Forst Responder / EMT-B protocols.  The major exception being we are thought thoracic decompression in the presence of possible tension pneumothorax and the use of Combat Gauze.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 2, 2010)

Wild_Weasel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Other than life, limb, or sight contractors are on their own.  For medical beyond that we have to travel to Kuwait an see a civilian doctor, a 3 or 4 day process.  However, retired US military can still get full medical services here.  During pre-deployment training we where issued one empty compass/field dressing case, that’s it.  I bought my own IFAK off eBay and restocked it and finagled my way into a Combat Lifesaver course.  While active duty I was an NR EMT-A but that has long since lapsed.  Fortunately, there was an EMT-B course available here that I’m taking advantage of and so far it turning out to be a great review, given my past experience.  The CLS Bag I put together on my own dime.
> 
> ...



No one is on their own, period. NAMSA and COs are very strict about that sort of thing and it is an auditable item for contract performance. EVERY company operating on base must have Role 1 services, the only companies which typically do not are Turkish owned and they quickly produce a "nurse or doctor" when audited.

Regardless of veteran status, retired military are still turned away from the Role 3s if they are there as a contractor unless their company has specific privileges in their LOAs. With a former employer, I encountered this multiple times as employees who thought because they were vets would try to sneak down to Role 3 to get care instead of going through the proper process. If you are there as a contractor, you are still depleting the military's resources for the current soldiers, so a vet has no business going to the Role 3 when all companies have a Role 1.

Since you indicated you finagled your way into a CLS course (which is amazingly difficult since there are not enough seats for the active duty and they are typically held during the daytime which is not conducive to a contractor's schedule), that indicates one of three locations that host it officially. Also, you mentioned an EMT B course which eliminates one of those options and means you are at one of two very large bases in Afghanistan. I am very close with the country lead (and only instructor at one location) as we worked together in Alaska and I have assisted with teaching numerous times (CLS and EMT).

Every vehicle is on base is mandated to have a First Aid Kit in addition to the various combat casualty care stations scattered everywhere; plus, every soldier is a "medic".

I still ask who do you work for which leaves you "on your own"? You can PM me as I first requested.


----------



## ChorusD (Jul 3, 2010)

When I was in they taught us IV, needle decompression, AND cricothyroidotomy...with a KABAR...and that wasn't that long ago...they still teach the cric?


----------



## Kthanid (Jul 8, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Plus every NATO and DoD contractor (the company, not employee) must supply Role 1 capability since the military no longer does this except for life, limb or eyesight unless you are at a FOB, then they cut you some slack.



In theory and writing. In practice the requirements to have the role 1 ready can be delayed by various means.....by a few years or so


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, I excused the FOBs, I know how it is...

But the OP is at a large base and one I am very familiar with.

There was a bit too much chest thumping for my tastes and if you notice he has not responded or PMd me. And I am in his current location, so...I was hoping for a photo op (seriously).


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 9, 2010)

ChorusD said:


> When I was in they taught us IV, needle decompression, AND cricothyroidotomy...with a KABAR...and that wasn't that long ago...they still teach the cric?



Teaching of a surgical cric has never been taught in a CLS course. Now all that is taught is NCD, bandaging and packing of transition wounds, treating a sucking chest wound, splinting and PROPER tourniquet application.

IV's were taken out due to the average intellectual level of the 11B who were always trying to start an IV prior to any other treatment or assessment.


----------



## ChorusD (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I was in the Marine Corps and they taught it to us.  It may be different than the army.  But, I can't recall if it was in TCCC or CLS where we were taught that particular skill.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 9, 2010)

It doesn't matter what branch your in CLS criteria  is all the same, the corpsmen teaching may have gone above and beyond what was meant to be taught but it is not in the standard learning materials.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 9, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> IV's were taken out due to the average intellectual level of the 11B who were always trying to start an IV prior to any other treatment or assessment.


Why should we (11B's) mess with all that assessment stuff when where just hung over and need a bag?


----------



## ChorusD (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, like i said it might have been in TCCC where we learned that one.  Either way, I may never actually do it but at least I know how to stab someone in the throat with a KABAR and do be doing them a favor. h34r:


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 10, 2010)

schulz said:


> Why should we (11B's) mess with all that assessment stuff when where just hung over and need a bag?



LOL this is so true, back at Campbell I always had guys showing up to my house at anywhere from 2-5 sunday morning asking for a bag...


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Jul 11, 2010)

It was never my intended to stir up any controversy.  Given the remoteness of some of the locations my coworkers and I find ourselves my intent was to be able to act as a competent first responder until literally the Calvary arrives on seen with ALS capability, 5-15 minutes?  I have sought out additional medical training where available and procured medical supplies compatible with those of our host to have at hand and at my own expense.  If I have offended anybody with my enthusiasm I apologize.  

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 11, 2010)

So where you at? Lets do a photo op.    (Seriously)


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Wild,
I think your bag looked good to me other than what I mentioned earlier. I do not know you what your situation is very well. My CLS bag was geared towards my platoons needs. We where a light infantry 11B unit and not every platoon had a medic, there was a shortage. We did 25 mile road marches, firing ranges in 140 degree deserts, and all sorts of stupid 11B hooah stuff. So I carried a lot of foot stuff and a lot of fluids.  I made sure I had that 9 line card ready to go, infact I tried my best to memorise it

Your joe's need you to custom tailor your bag to reflect there needs and your mission at hand. Always carry the bare bone basics for BSI and ABC's, the rest should reflect your units custom needs.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 12, 2010)

Also, dependent on your weight situation I would ditch the bp cuff and the steth, if you have time and suitable environment so you can actually hear anything to get a bp you probably don't need to worry about it as much, granted others may argue and I always carried a steth in my aid bag (no bp cuff) but that was for mostly clinical stuff, I have never used it during TC-3. Though if you are not worried about weight then yeah go ahead keep it why not, but if you roll out anything like a light infantry unit does, every pound and ounce counts I would rather carry extra water than a steth and bp cuff if the decision came down to it, you are not there to obtain diagnostic vital signs, you are there to provide basic life saving skills. If the casualty has bilateral radial pulses and concious chances are he can make it until the medevac gets there.


----------



## Kthanid (Jul 15, 2010)

Wild_Weasel said:


> It was never my intended to stir up any controversy.  Given the remoteness of some of the locations my coworkers and I find ourselves my intent was to be able to act as a competent first responder until literally the Calvary arrives on seen with ALS capability, 5-15 minutes?  I have sought out additional medical training where available and procured medical supplies compatible with those of our host to have at hand and at my own expense.  If I have offended anybody with my enthusiasm I apologize.
> 
> Cheers,
> W-W


didn't offend me,  I have been with groups requiring their own outfitting also. They hire three tiers of security- expat-3, tcn and locals at the bottom but 1 level of medical kit, body armour, etc for everyone. You want something better you buy it. The idea of an enforced suitable standard of company supplied equipment is very nice on the big bases, but the reality is a lot of the jobs out where the action actually is, it don't hold.


----------



## Kthanid (Aug 24, 2010)

Further to that, more contractors without medical care now. The US have their turn running the multinational hospital on one of the biggest bases and have denied access for all except military staff/their own contractors. They will handle life threats for contractors but nothing else.

 Some of the big bases are 50/50 contractors military so we are talking thousands of guys now have to fly back to home country for doctors referrals for routine matters,minor procedures, x-rays etc. In other words, take the pain until your next leave or resign.

I guess this is a lesson to the rest of us on US style health care. You either have a gold membership or you don't get treated.


----------

